# History Quiz 2



## Slider1

What major war began on 10 October, 1899?


----------



## Teir

-The Boer War i believe... 

What happened in 1847 that is sometimes referred to as "Black Forty Seven"?

(BTW, slider1, correct me if im wrong, but i think we may have visited the same site for our information but i used number eight     )


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

That was the time of the Irish potato famine wasn't it?

If so, which Civil War has the dubious record of being the largest such event (in terms of numbers of people under arms)?


----------



## Spook

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> That was the time of the Irish potato famine wasn't it?
> 
> If so, which Civil War has the dubious record of being the largest such event (in terms of numbers of people under arms)?


 
Russian?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Actually, that wasn't the one I was thinking of (which was 60 years earlier) but it looks about equal numbers in both (militarily speaking). Ah well, that'll teach me to do my research. I'll concede the point.


----------



## Spook

Were you thinking of the American Civil War? If so I'll be cheeky and claim both answers.  But I'm not even sure of the numbers in the Russian Civil War myself. I merely went for it through sheer land mass and population size. But did the Reds and Whites ever make massive use of numbers through conscription? 

My question: What was the first capital city of the United States of America?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Actually I was referring to the Taiping Rebellion in China in 1851-1864.

Estimates vary due to the records which survived, but there was up to 2.5m rebels in arms versus up to 5m loyalist forces. Estimates also put the total deal toll at 20m civilians, although other sources say up to 50m


----------



## Quokka

York was never formally proclaimed the capital, yet what passed for a national government, the Continental Congress, met there from September 1777 to June 1778. but my guess would be Philadelphia?


----------



## Spook

Yeah that'll do. 

The platform is yours mate!


----------



## Quokka

In what year did the sun set on October the 4th and rise the following day, which was October 15th?


----------



## sanityassassin

Quokka said:
			
		

> In what year did the sun set on October the 4th and rise the following day, which was October 15th?



1582 but in england the drop of 11 days didn't occur till 1752 when the dates dropped was in september the question is what happened to peoples birthdays during the days that were dropped?


----------



## Quokka

1582 was the date I was looking for though like you said it wasnt universal. I imagine October 15th was particularly busy for parties that year.


----------



## Stalker

The dates of joining to the Gregorian calendary differed in Europe. England delayed its joining becuse of general "anitipapal" attitude, Russia - because it was improper for orthodoxality to go along the lines of a Pope-heretic. Russia, for example, joined Gregorian reform only in 1917!


----------



## lazygun

....So how long before we're blowing the dust of the next Question? .


----------



## Stalker

Who feels like being ready to ask a new question&
C'mon, do it by a means!


----------



## Thunderchild

hmmmm... Who was the first Mameluk Sultan of Egypt?


----------



## Stalker

Do you mean Aybak who ruled in 1250-1257?


----------



## Thunderchild

yep


----------



## lea27

who is going to set next question?


----------



## Azathoth

Here's a question: what navy vessel was captured by the Barbary pirates in 1803?


----------



## carrie221

Is it the USS Philadelpia?


----------



## electricdragon

this a toughy.........USS new york?


----------



## Azathoth

> Is it the USS Philadelpia?


  *raises eyebrow* Is that your final answer?  *waits several moments*  You are correct!  *bells ring, everyone cheers*


----------



## carrie221

_Listen, my children, and you shall hear_ 
_Of the midnight ride of Paul Revere,_ 
_On the eighteenth of April, in Seventy-Five;_ 
_Hardly a man is now alive_ 
_Who remembers that famous day and year_ 

Okay everyone has heard of this poem by Longfellow. What is the historial inaquracy of this legendary ride about Paul Revere warning that the British were coming?


----------



## Azathoth

> What is the historial inaquracy of this legendary ride about Paul Revere warning that the British were coming?



The last two lines:  

Hardly a man is now alive 
Who remembers that famous day and year.  



Actually, I think it's that Paul Revere didn't actually ride the entire way - wasn't his horse confiscated or something?


----------



## Angeline

This question is probably too easy for you lot, I'll give it a try anyhow.

Which English King married his brother's widow?


----------



## The Ace

Henry VIII ?


----------



## Angeline

Yes, yes......I knew this was too easy.....lol  Next time, I shall think of something more difficult.


----------



## The Ace

OK then, especially for those who've read a certain play. How did Duncan I, King of Scots, actually die ?


----------



## Pyan

How about a combination Famous Ship and Australia Day one?

*What was the name of the Captain of the flagship of the First Fleet?*


----------



## Angeline

The Ace said:


> OK then, especially for those who've read a certain play. How did Duncan I, King of Scots, actually die ?


 
By his own men.?


----------



## Pyan

The Ace said:


> OK then, especially for those who've read a certain play. How did Duncan I, King of Scots, actually die ?


I think he was killed by MacBeth,(strictly MacBeath), but Duncan was the usurper, and MacBeth was the loyalist. Duncan's nickname was "Ilgairachd','the bad-blooded one', wich tells you a lot about his character.
The moral of this is don't expect accuracy from a paid lackey of the Tudors - Shakespeare did the same sort of hatchet-job on Richard III, the last true King of England , as well.


----------



## The Ace

I'll give you that one Pyan, his troops attacked MacBeth's stronghold unprovoked. MacBeth pinked him and he ran away, but died of his wound. It's reckoned that he was anaemic and simply bled to death. He had been King for six months and had lost battles to both the English and the Vikings, due to lousy planning and stupidity.  MacBeth was subsequently elected King by an overwhelming majority and ruled Scotland well for 17 years.


----------



## Angeline

pyanfaruk said:


> How about a combination Famous Ship and Australia Day one?
> 
> *What was the name of the Captain of the flagship of the First Fleet?*


 

Ok, I googled this.........Captain Arthur Philip, can't be wrong this time. You guys are a wealth of knowledge, thanks for the history lesson.


Ok, here's another one, hopefully it's a little tougher for you's. What U.S. president said "a prayer for peace, in the goodness of time."


----------



## that old guy

I think it was Eisenhower.

What was the first naval battle in history where no ships sighted each other?


----------



## The Ace

that old guy said:


> I think it was Eisenhower.
> 
> What was the first naval battle in history where no ships sighted each other?


Midway, give us a hard one


----------



## Angeline

I am new to the internet, but I just love it........was it the Battle of the Coral Sea?


----------



## Angeline

that old guy said:


> I think it was Eisenhower.
> 
> What was the first naval battle in history where no ships sighted each other?


 
Sorry....yes Eisenhower is correct.  

What house still stands at the corner of North and Essex Streets, somewhere in the U.S., can't give you what state, that would be too easy....lol


----------



## Angeline

HINT:  It's not on the West Coast, not in the South, but it is a "eerie" Coastal State.


----------



## Riker

The witch house?

Who was the first US president?


----------



## Lenny

A-ha! That's a cheeky one.

Peyton Randolph.

The first of 14 pre-Washingto Presidents of the Continental Congress - a debating body formed by the thirteen colonies to formulate their complaints to the British Crown. In its second meeting under Rnadolph, they concluded that Britain had declared war on the colonies, and created the Continental Army, it's Commander-In-Chief being George Washington.

On the 30th April 1789, Washington became the first President of the _indpendent_ United States of America.


----------



## Angeline

Riker said:


> The witch house?
> 
> Who was the first US president?


 
Yes, you are right about the witch house, I wouldn't of picked Peyton Randolf, Lenny........jeez, you guys are way over my head, you all know much more history than I.


----------



## Lenny

It's only because I got a book for my birthday full of answers to questions like that. People will obviously say Washington (I would have too, if I hadn't have know), whereas they're wrong.

It's a QI book (English general knowledge quiz show, should no-one know), called:

The Book of General Ignorance.

---

I suppose this means I post a question now?

*Who invented baseball?*

Not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Angeline

Thank-you Lenny, brilliant as usual, ok, you are right about the baseball, so don't laugh..........Was it Abner Doubleday?  I didn't know this, I had to do a google search.


----------



## Lenny

Good guess, but sadly nope. He stole the idea from someone else and passed it off as his own.

For once Google is wrong.

Here's a clue - think of the inventor as less of a person, than a group of people.


----------



## Angeline

Ok Lenny, was it  the "Knickerbockers Base Ball Club"?


----------



## Lenny

Nope. 

But another good guess. They were the first_ Americans_ to play Baseball in about 1845, I think it was.

I won't give an exact date, but a hint is: think earlier. A _lot_ earlier.


----------



## Angeline

Ok Lenny, I read this on one of the searches - stick and ball games were recorded back in pyramidal times, so are you saying the Egyptians?


----------



## Angeline

Oh yes, forgot it was called "StoolBall"


----------



## Angeline

I'm doing well here, that was later...........

"Stool ball" was described in the 1085 Doomsday Book census of England.  Am I close?


----------



## Lenny

Can't say I've heard of Stoolball. But you were close with England.

It's a definite possibility, but not the answer I'm looking for, sorry.

It's an obscure one, so I'll put you out of you misery and tell you.

Baseball was invented in England in 1744, and published in A Little Pretty Pocket Book.

It was first mentioned in America in 1834 in The Book of Sports by Robin Carver.

In 1907 the American Baseball authorities were so paranoid about the beginnings of their game, that they advanced the story that the game was invented by the Civil War general and hero, Abner Doubleday, in Cooperstown, New York, in 1839.

In 1842, Alexander Cartwright founded the Knickerbocker Baseball Club (naming it after the Knickerbocker Fire Engine company). He and other fireman played on a field at 47th and 27th Streets in Manhattan.

The rules of the modern game are based on Cartwrights rules, and he was the first to draw a diagram of the diamond-shaped playing field.

---

That was a bit of a stinker, so I'll let someone else ask the next question.


----------



## Angeline

Hi Lenny, I saw Cartwright.........but I thought he made the field, not invented the game, so I omitted him.........darn.  Thanks


----------



## Angeline

What famous composer said:   "The taste of death is upon my lips...I feel something, that is not of this earth."


----------



## that old guy

The Ace said:


> Midway, give us a hard one


 
I'd better not, because you're wrong.  



Angeline said:


> I am new to the internet, but I just love it........was it the Battle of the Coral Sea?


 
Indeed it was. 

Everybody participating on this thread should be forced to take a "no search engine" pledge.


----------



## Angeline

that old guy said:


> I'd better not, because you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it was.
> 
> Everybody participating on this thread should be forced to take a "no search engine" pledge.


 
No problem, I pledge not to use the search engine.......my apologies for using it.


----------



## that old guy

Angeline said:


> No problem, I pledge not to use the search engine.......my apologies for using it.


 
I'm kidding, honest. something like that is impossible to police.


----------



## Pyan

Angeline said:


> Ok, I googled this.........Captain Arthur Philip, can't be wrong this time. You guys are a wealth of knowledge, thanks for the history lesson.


I'm afraid you can, Angeline - Google's not actually wrong, but misleading - Phillip was in overall command of the expedition, but the captain of the _Sirius_ was Captain John Hunter.

HMS Sirius (1786) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I dare say that it doesn't really make a lot of difference after all this time!

The answer to yours is *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart *(attributed, anyway)

Try this:

*Who was the last Roman Emperor?*

(Careful, now!)


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to say that you don't mean at the fall of the Empire in the early ADs, but after the end of the Empire centred around Constantinople in around 1460, was it? 1400s at least.

Haven't a clue about the answer though. I just remember that from yr. 8 History.


----------



## The Ace

Choice of 2, Romulus Augustus, deposed in 472 AD, was the last emperor in Italy, but Constantine XI, d1453, was the last Byzantine (Eastern) emperor.


----------



## Pyan

Aced it, to coin a phrase!


----------



## The Ace

Which was the first battle in history to be won solely by air power ? and the date .


----------



## that old guy

The Ace said:


> Which was the first battle in history to be won solely by air power ? and the date .


 
Hmm, probably the Battle of Britain. July-October 1940, IIRC, though I guess you can argue it went on after that, I think by October the Germans abandoned Operation Sealion. Which meant any invasion was foiled, at least for 1940.

Assuming that's correct...What was the last African colony created by a European nation? And what European nation did the annexing?


----------



## The Ace

that old guy said:


> Hmm, probably the Battle of Britain. July-October 1940, IIRC, though I guess you can argue it went on after that, I think by October the Germans abandoned Operation Sealion. Which meant any invasion was foiled, at least for 1940.
> 
> Assuming that's correct...What was the last African colony created by a European nation? And what European nation did the annexing?


  Yeah it was. I'd assume Italy's comquest of Abassynia ( Ethiopia) in the 1930's mainly because it was the last self-governing african state,


----------



## that old guy

You are correct sir. 

I now bow out of the thread. I'm not going to be around for a few weeks.


----------



## Lenny

Right, question for you all!

*How many wives did Henry VIII have?*

Of course it's a trick question! Do you think I'm daft enough to post something so easy, to which someone is bound to reply "6, duh!"?


----------



## Pyan

According to the Protestants - six. According to the Catholics - one.
That's what I was taught, anyway!


----------



## Lenny

Nearly.

Two. Or Four if you're a Catholic.

Henry himself claimed his first marriage to Catherine of Aragon invalid, on the grounds that a man could not sleep with his brothers widow, citing the old Testament, whether the Pope liked it or not.

The Pope declared Henry's second marriage to Anne Boleyn illegal, as Henry was still married to Catherine of Aragon.

Jane Grey died, so that makes one proper marriage.

Henry's fouth marriage to Anne of Cleves was annulled, on two grounds - the two never consumated the marriage, and Anne was already betrothed to Francis, Duke of Lorraine (at the time, being betrothed was a legal bar to marrying someone). The marriage was annulled before Henry acused her of adultery, and had her executed... rather strange, that - claiming the marriage never was and then executing on grounds of being unfaithful to the marriage.

Same happened with Catherine Howard.

And Catherine Parr outlived poor old Henry, giving four annullments and two marriages.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, man, flashback to A Level history...damned Bible passages, Deuteronomy and Leviticus, both contradicting each other about the whole marrying your brother's wife...


----------



## Lenny

I still can't see why you would have done the Tudors at A-Level... everyone does it in Year 8!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yeah, we did Tudors at year 8 as well (and in year five, if I remember correctly). What we did at A Level was rebellions during the Tudor period. It was also our synoptic exam paper so we had to learn everything about rebellions between Henry VII's reign up to the a few years into Elizabeth's (about 1603).


----------



## Lenny

Now. to me, that sounds like a lot of fun!

I just love hoarding facts, and then spilling them out onto a page in my curvy scrawl and quaint writing style.


----------



## Pyan

Yes.... well, that doesn't surprise me at all, Lenny!


----------



## Lenny

Do I really come across as that type of person? Deary me...

Anyway, you might as well post a question Pyan. You got mine right... in essence, at least.


----------



## Pyan

Lenny said:


> Do I really come across as that type of person? Deary me...



No, not really, Lenny 

What's generally regarded as the shortest war in history?


----------



## Gunny

darned....too late to answer a question. 

Next please!


----------



## Gunny

British-Zanzibar War.....1896


----------



## Pyan

Yep - 38 minutes!
Your go, Gunny


----------



## Talysia

Anyone mind if I try one in the meantime?  (Although seeing some of the questions on here, mine will probably be too easy for you!)


What was the name of Alexander the Great's horse?


----------



## The Ace

Talysia said:


> Anyone mind if I try one in the meantime?  (Although seeing some of the questions on here, mine will probably be too easy for you!)
> 
> 
> What was the name of Alexander the Great's horse?



Bucephalus ?


----------



## Talysia

Got it in one, Ace!  I thought it might be a bit too easy.


----------



## The Ace

OK, here goes, which two biplane fighters saw service in the Battle of Britain ?


----------



## Pyan

*Gloster Gladiator* was one, just - But I'm damned if I can think of another!
Hawker Hart/Demon? Not the Fairey Swordfish, surely.


----------



## The Ace

Right on the first count, 241 Squadron at Plymouth.  The Gladiator was the only RAF biplane fighter, though.


----------



## Pyan

The Ace said:


> only RAF biplane fighter,



Aha! A clue!


----------



## Pyan

FIAT CR.42 Falco?


----------



## The Ace

Yup, Italian Expeditionary Force based in Belgium. Your Go, unless Gunny gets back to us.


----------



## Pyan

Oh, he can squeeze back in, easily enough.

What physiological oddity did Napoleon Bonaparte and Adolf Hitler have in common that they share with Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## The Ace

The only one I can think about is having one where most men have two.


----------



## Pyan

(ouch) Spot-on!


----------



## Gunny

In the beginning of the 15th Century B.C., name the 4 major powers of the Orient.


BTW...as a side note, the Swordfish, a Bi-plane although not a fighter, was used to sink the Bismarck.


----------



## Pyan

Gunny said:


> BTW...as a side note, the Swordfish, a Bi-plane although not a fighter, was used to sink the Bismarck.



Wooo - Let's be accurate, in a History quiz! The torpedoes from the Swordfish damaged her rudder, and enabled the Royal Navy to catch up with her - evidence from the latest dives on the wreck site show clear evidence that she was actually scuttled to avoid capture.
German battleship Bismarck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Channel 4 - Hood V Bismarck - Latest News - Video Clips
(needs RealPlayer 8)


----------



## Gunny

pyanfaruk said:


> Wooo - Let's be accurate, in a History quiz! The torpedoes from the Swordfish damaged her rudder, and enabled the Royal Navy to catch up with her - evidence from the latest dives on the wreck site show clear evidence that she was actually scuttled to avoid capture.
> German battleship Bismarck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Channel 4 - Hood V Bismarck - Latest News - Video Clips
> (needs RealPlayer 8)


 
The Dorchester, according to history fired the final volley of ordinance, being a torpedo.  The accounts from the surviving crew (approx 100) said the charges were not set in time. But we will never really know.


----------



## Pyan

That's the trouble - we probably never will know so many things!
Hmmm - 4 major powers of the Orient, c.1400 BC. *Ponders*


----------



## Gunny

Answer:  Babylonian, Egyptian, Mitanni, and Hittite empires.


----------



## Pyan

I'd never have got the Mitanni. 

Posting another one, Gunny?


----------



## Talysia

Anyone mind if I post another in the meantime?


What event in 1290 connects Lincoln, Grantham, Stamford, Geddington, Northampton, Stony Stratford, Woburn, Dunstable, St.Albans, Waltham, West Cheap (Cheapside), and Charing Cross?


----------



## Talysia

Sorry. Should have put "which _monuments _connect..." rather than _event._ And typical of me to go from too easy a question to too obscure.


----------



## Lenny

It's not some kind of monolith is it? Or the fact that they've probably all got some kind of Egyptian monument.


----------



## Talysia

Not a monolith. In fact, only about three survive to this day, I think. They're more like memorials...

A big clue comes from the last location - Charing Cross, and why it's called that.


----------



## Lenny

Hmmm... well the one in front of Charing Cross is a memorial commisioned by Edward I for his first wife Eleanor. And it's a big cross.

All the memorials are giant crosses?


----------



## Talysia

Exactly!  They were called Eleanor Crosses.  When she died, her body was transported to Westminster Abbey, and a cross was set up at the places where her body rested on its journey.

Well done, Lenny!


----------



## Lenny

Now that's what you call devotion!

I haven't a question... have you got another?


----------



## Talysia

Ok, let's see how this one goes.

After the battle of Worcester (3rd September, 1651) who was rumoured to have taken refuge in an oak tree in order to hide from the Parliamentary army?


----------



## Lenny

Got to be Charles I... no?


----------



## The Ace

Charles II ? I'm still kicking myself over Mrs Longshanks.


----------



## Lenny

Oh... II, then. At least I got "Chalres" right. 

I obviously don't know my dates as well as I would like to.


----------



## Talysia

Right! It was Charles II. 

Anyone else got one?


----------



## Talysia

Well, ok, I've got one more, then. 

Which group has the motto, _Honi soit qui mal y pense_, formed around 1348 and then reintroduced in 1805 and 1831?


----------



## nixie

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but would the answer be 

Knights of the Garter?


----------



## The Ace

Come on, Talysia, I'm waiting with baited breath.


----------



## Talysia

Yes, that's the correct answer - well done Nixie!


----------



## The Ace

OK, whose motto is, 'Blood and fire.'


----------



## nixie

The Salvation Army?


----------



## The Judge

More likely a Scottish regiment or noble family.


----------



## alchemist

Partick Thistle?


----------



## nixie

C'mon Ace, put us out our misery


----------



## The Judge

Woo, I never would have guessed.  I couldn't wait for Ace, so I just went and cheated by googling.  Well done, nixie!


----------



## nixie

I was a daughter of a prince, Queen consort  and mother to 3 kings, 

Who am I


----------



## The Judge

Eleanor of Acquitaine?  (Definitely mother to 2 kings, not so sure about the third.)


----------



## nixie

No, I'll give another hint, she is also a saint.


----------



## The Ace

You were right about the SA, Nixie.  To your question, I'd go for Margaret the Atheling, second wife of Malcolm III Canmore.


----------



## nixie

You got it

Next question please


----------



## The Ace

Who was David II's father?


----------



## nixie

That would Robert I also known as Robert the Bruce.


----------



## The Ace

Yup, your go.


----------



## nixie

Who was the last British Monarch to be born outside the UK?


----------



## The Ace

George I ?


----------



## The Judge

I'd also say one of the Georges.  I'll try George II.


----------



## nixie

TJ has it


----------



## The Judge

Ooh, this is exciting! 

OK, who apologised to courtiers for being an unconscionable time dying?


----------



## paranoid marvin

Louis XIV?


----------



## The Ace

Queen Elizabeth I  (traditionally she died standing upright).


----------



## The Judge

No and no.  PM's is closer in time than Ace, but France is the wrong kingdom.


----------



## J Riff

Socrates?


----------



## paranoid marvin

I'll choose the kingdom of England and Charles II? (It's DEFINATELY not Charles I!)


----------



## Chaoticheart

Charles II?

ah damn, beaten to it.


----------



## The Judge

Yes, the good old Merry Monarch it is.   (Got to be quicker on the typing, Chaoticheart!)


----------



## paranoid marvin

Ok then..

Richard III was the last English king to be killed in battle. But who was the second to last?


----------



## nixie

Harold?


----------



## paranoid marvin

Correct!


----------



## Dave

paranoid marvin said:


> killed in battle


Richard I died from a crossbow bolt wound he received during a siege of a town. It all hangs on your definition of "battle." The arrow was fired by a young boy and the surgeons botched the removal so it became gangrenous. He didn't die on 'the battlefield'.


----------



## nixie

I terrorised the China Sea in the early 19th century, commanded 1800 ships and had around 80,000 crew. Who am I?


----------



## svalbard

Dave said:


> Richard I died from a crossbow bolt wound he received during a siege of a town. It all hangs on your definition of "battle." The arrow was fired by a young boy and the surgeons botched the removal so it became gangrenous. He didn't die on 'the battlefield'.



Looking at it that way you could it was William the Conqueror. He died as a result from a fall from his horse at the sack of Mantes. So if we discount those two, who is it?


----------



## nixie

PM, said Harold is correct and it was his question...


----------



## Gondor75

Cheng Sao


----------



## paranoid marvin

Dave said:


> Richard I died from a crossbow bolt wound he received during a siege of a town. It all hangs on your definition of "battle." The arrow was fired by a young boy and the surgeons botched the removal so it became gangrenous. He didn't die on 'the battlefield'.


 

I know what you mean , but in battle and during a siege are two entirely different things for me ; but it is open to interpretation.


----------



## paranoid marvin

svalbard said:


> Looking at it that way you could it was William the Conqueror. He died as a result from a fall from his horse at the sack of Mantes. So if we discount those two, who is it?


 

And there are others since who have died of violent means , but not on the field of battle.

As I mentioned before , it is open to interpretation , but as it's _my_ question , it's _my_ interpretation that counts!


----------



## svalbard

Fair enough


----------



## nixie

Gondor75 said:


> Cheng Sao



Cheng Sao /Ching Shih. Correct


----------



## Gondor75

Which British monarch, upon meeting his bride to be for the first time leaned over to a steward and said,  `I pray thee get me a brandy.'


----------



## paranoid marvin

Henry VIII? ( that at least gets me 6 throws of the dice!)


----------



## The Judge

George IV?


----------



## Gondor75

Yes, George IV.


----------

